# I have a nodule



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

Went to my endocrinologist today she did an ultrasound and I have a nodule on the right side and still my lymph nodes are swollen she said the nodule didn't get much bigger pretty much the same from my last ultrasound 6 months ago I didn't even know I had one. She said everything looks benign so right now I'll see her again in 6 months and then a next January she'll do another ultrasound unless something shows in my blood work that I took today. Should I be worried? A year later and I have a nodule and my lymph nodes are swollen she's not worried she said my nodule is tiny when I had the nodules last year she said they were small and gave me a 3-15% chance of them being cancerous which came back as papillary. With me having no thyroid now is it normal for nodules to come back so quickly?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Is the nodule in the thyroid bed?

I think they've been testing your thyroglobulin, yes?

I would be a bit worried - that's not normal.


----------



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

This was my Thyroglobulin from September

Thyroglobulin Ab< 1 IU/mL

Thyroglobulin <0.1 ng/mL

I am not sure where the nodule is but I would say where she was focused at was where my thyroid should be and on the right side of it. My doctor seems to not be worried. I had blood work done yesterday test she ordered were TSH, T4 free, T3, and Thyroglobulin with antithyroglobulin ant. I don't see the results yet in my chart. I myself don't find it normal that a nodule would be back already.


----------



## aspaige79 (Jan 4, 2017)

Nana78 said:


> This was my Thyroglobulin from September
> 
> Thyroglobulin Ab< 1 IU/mL
> 
> ...


Did they provide you with the measurements of the nodule? What are the characteristics? What is your doctor's reasoning for not ordering a FNA? These are all questions you can and should ask your doctor. Then take the information and decide for yourself if you agree. If not, go and get a second opinion. Remember, you are in control of your medical care. Best to you, dear


----------



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

No she didn't provide measurements or the characteristics.What's an FNA? She did blood work and said if she see's something she would run more test.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Fine Needle Aspiration - they use a needle to gather cells to test for cancer.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If I recall correctly, those are unstimulated Tg results, right? Meaning they didn't pull you off your thyroid meds or give you thyrogen?


----------



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

No the only time I was off the meds when I had to take the radiation pill. The day after my surgery was when I was put on meds never been on thyroid medicine until after my surgery. I did have to take a radiation pill in January of 2016 so I had to stop taking the medicine so I could take the radiation pill but I have been on Levothyroxine for a year now but she added Liothyronine.


----------

